# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  یه نرم افزار فوق العاده قوی Sniffer

## جـاوید

سلام
من زیاد تو کار هک و اینا نیستم ولی تا اونجا که بلدم، توی این آدرس http://www.bardsa.com/MyIPSuite/ یه نرم افزار  هست که به نظرم فوق العاده قویه! خودم باهاش کار کردم و خیلی ازش راضیم! فقط یه کم وقتشو زیاد کنن دیگه واقعا عالی میشه(نسخه trailش 15 روزه س) اگه کسی کرکش رو گیر آورد لطف کنه اینجا بنویسه.

بعضی امکاناتتش: 
تبدیل دومین به آی پی و بر عکس
Batch Ping
Tracert
Country Lookup
Website Scanner


حجم: 931 کیلوبایت

اسکرین شات:










امیدوارم که به درد هکرهای محترم خورده باشه.

----------


## sayana

برنامه جالبیه . در مورد کرکش هم همون طور که من قبلا گفتم یه برنامه دارم به نام Crack Lock برای کرک کردن نسخه های trial زمانی
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=1273

----------


## جـاوید

> برنامه جالبیه . در مورد کرکش هم همون طور که من قبلا گفتم یه برنامه دارم به نام Crack Lock برای کرک کردن نسخه های trial زمانی
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=1273



ممنون ولی نفهمیدم اون برنامه کرکر رو چه جوری دانلود کنم. چرا آدرس دانلودش رو ننوشتید؟  :?:  :wink:

----------


## Inprise

نکته اینجاست که این برنامه Sniffer  نیست ، صرفا" یک نت ورک تول ست ساده است .

----------


## جـاوید

> نکته اینجاست که این برنامه Sniffer  نیست ، صرفا" یک نت ورک تول ست ساده است .




اول گفتم من وارد نیستم ...
خودشون تو سایت قبلیشون گفته بودن IP Sniffer . من هم به تبع از اونها نوشتم Sniffer  

خودتان آیا نرم افزاری قوی برای این کارSniffer   سراغ دارید؟

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

با سلام
هک در حد حرفه ای چیزی نیست که واسش نرم افزار خاصی یا کتاب یا ویدئو خاصی باشه

یه منبع خوب(یعنی از بقیّه به درد بخور تر)واسه یادگیری هک و امنیّت که من تقریباً ازش راضیم:

*آموزش کامل هک و شبکه*
تو اینترنت به زحمت میشه یه چیزای به دردبخوری پیدا کرد
هک خیلی گسترده تر از یه نرم افزاره
آشنایی با شبکه میخواد در سطح بالا،برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه میخواد،آشنایی با لینوکس میخواد و...
امیدوارم موفق باشید...

----------


## golbafan

> اول گفتم من وارد نیستم ...
> خودشون تو سایت قبلیشون گفته بودن IP Sniffer . من هم به تبع از اونها نوشتم Sniffer  
> 
> خودتان آیا نرم افزاری قوی برای این کارSniffer   سراغ دارید؟


از wireshark استفاده کنید
فعلا این از همه بهتره...

----------

